# Chain link fence install advice



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

My next project is installing a chain link fence which I don't have any experience with.

I have done a couple wood fences so I know how to do general layout and the basics but looking for advice on what's different for chain links. 

Setting posts: My soil is mostly clay, from searching I see you can either drive the posts with a post driver or dig a hole and fill with concrete to set posts. I would think pounding the posts would be the easiest IF they go in without to much work. Never pounded a fence post so don't know how hard they are to go threw clay, roots, if they hit a rock, etc. How hard is it to keep the post straight while pounding? The other option would be to rent an auger and then fill the holes with cement like I have done in the past for wood fences. Any advice on how to set the posts? 

The rest seems like it would go together fairly easy once the posts are set, just put peices together and then stretch the fabric and secure.

Any advice on driving the posts or anything about installing chain link would be much appreciated!


----------



## rjordan393 (Sep 15, 2010)

Be aware that regular chain link fencing turns into a dull finish in about 3 years or so. Some order vinyl covered fencing which takes care of that problem. But the ordinary poles, clamps and hardware will start to show rust in about 3 or more years and then it will look lousey.
However, if you go to a dealer who specializes in chain link fencing (not the big box stores) then ask about the special coating that is placed on the poles to ward off rust. Ask if the clamps and hardware are coated also. This special coating is plated on, I believe.
As an alternative to chain link, take a look at the poly-vinyl fencing materials. This Spring, I am taking down my chain link and replacing it with vinyl. So I'll be looking for installation tips also. The websites of the manufacturers of fencing may have some installation tips.


----------

